# 2003 spec v



## Dsav101 (Jul 22, 2003)

Just a few pics here. Didn't clean before taking, so go easy.  

http://www.bigblocksix.com/hustler/New_intake.JPG

http://www.bigblocksix.com/hustler/Closer_of_new_intake.JPG

http://www.bigblocksix.com/hustler/Rear_New_exhaust.JPG

http://www.bigblocksix.com/hustler/Side_new_Exhaust.JPG


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nice man, how does the EVO sound? i've been looking into buying one, but i cant find anyone who has one. the only spec-v that i've seen with an exhuast had a thermal R&D and it sounds real nice.....

BTW nice car


----------

